# Justin Williams: Threesome with Accuser was Consensual, No drugs found.



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Williams: Sex with Accuser was Consensual



> Sacramento Kings backup center Justin Williams admits he and his longtime girlfriend had sex with the woman accusing him of rape, but says the encounter was consensual.
> 
> News10 first reported the nature of the allegations against Williams on Wednesday after police executed a search warrant at his home in Natomas.
> 
> ...


Video.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol at least we know what his sexual preference is


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sex was consensual, Williams' lawyer says



> The Kings' Justin Williams does not deny that he and his longtime girlfriend had sex with the woman who is accusing him of rape, but he said it was consensual, according to his lawyer.
> 
> Attorney William J. Portanova said his client, a reserve center for the Kings, has told the truth about what happened the night of Oct. 11 to everybody who asked, including the Sacramento police. So has his girlfriend, Portanova said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Police continue to investigate case against Kings center



> Sacramento Police continue to pursue an investigation involving Kings' reserve center Justin Williams, who is accused of sexually assaulting a woman in his North Natomas home earlier this month.
> 
> Sgt. Matt Young said detectives remain hard at work on the case and that the investigation is proceeding. He declined to say when an update on the investigation might be released.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Williams definitely knows how to have fun. :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Attorney Expects Kings' Williams to be Cleared for Home Opener



> The attorney for Sacramento Kings backup center Justin Williams expects the police investigation into a reported rape will be over "very, very soon."
> 
> Attorney Bill Portanova told News10 he and his investigator have interviewed at least 10 people with knowledge of events leading up to the reported rape at Williams' home following a home exhibition game October 11. Portanova said all the interviews support Williams' claims of innocence.
> 
> Portanova said he has shared all of the interviews with police detectives and the district attorney's office, and expects a decision on whether to file charges to come shortly.





> The Kings' home opener is next Tuesday against the Seattle Supersonics, and Portanova said he believes Williams will be exonerated by then.
> 
> "I want him to be there opening day," he said.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> * More than two weeks ago, it really seemed as if the sexual misconduct investigation on Kings forward Justin Williams was within days of reaching a resolution, so I'm wary to make any predictions.
> 
> Nonetheless, *there may be reason to believe that it could finally reach an end within the next few days.* As for what the resolution will be, Williams' attorney - William Portanova - has reiterated all along that he believes the case won't be filed and Williams will not face charges.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/


----------

